# 10 Pseudo-Science Theories We'd Like to See Retired Forever



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

> *10 Pseudo-Science Theories We'd Like to See Retired Forever*
> 
> Pseudo-science theories are a little like puppies. They're fun, fluffy things to talk about, and most of the time they're harmless. Sometimes, however, they get big, mean, aggressive, and have to be put down. Here are a few pseudo-science theories that need the Old Yeller treatment.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw toxins, so am going to add chemicals. No they are not bad, just the name for anything used by chemists to do anything with a reaction. Even NaCl can be a chemical. And for a broader meaning, every substance is a chemical.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

pazuzuinxs said:


> I saw toxins, so am going to add chemicals. No they are not bad, just the name for anything used by chemists to do anything with a reaction. Even NaCl can be a chemical. And for a broader meaning, every substance is a chemical.


Indeed. Being scared of chemicals is being scared of yourself. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Psychology.  :kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

No harm in wishing, I guess. However, I am not sure about Genetic Memory article. Did she mean stuff like 'I did memory regression and realised in my past life I was Lady Godiva' or the fact that you can inherit, say, your father's Nobel Prize winning penchant for physics?

If it is former then fair enough, but if it is the latter then I'm not so sure, especially since she goes to contradict it with the next article on baby geniuses.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice. I love #9. When someone tells me he believes that aliens had a hand in ancient constructions, that person goes to my ignore list.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Definitely #8 and #3. Also add to that list climate change denial. I'm a believer in sentient ET life visiting earth and #9 makes us just look bad XD so #9 too.


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

pazuzuinxs said:


> I saw toxins, so am going to add chemicals. No they are not bad, just the name for anything used by chemists to do anything with a reaction. Even NaCl can be a chemical. And for a broader meaning, every substance is a chemical.


Crap. I read this article once but I can't find it again. Some kid in a small town somewhere pranked his whole town by creating a petition to ban a deadly chemical from being used. This chemical, which has caused an insurmountable number of deaths from the dawn of mankind which is still being used today in nuclear power plants, fossil-fuel power stations and industrial factories.

This chemical...

Called...

H 2 0 ! *Dihydrogen Monoxide!*

Edit: Got the linkies: b00peed00peed00


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

Who "we". You and the Illuminati I suppose.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> Who "we". You and the Illuminati I suppose.


The "we" the author wrote refers to the people who are against pseudo-science.

Are the Illuminati against pseudo-science?


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I suppose they don´t care if it´s "true" or not, they just twist everything to suit their own aims, which are never beneficial to mankind. For example they make a big propaganda about vaccinations being beneficial, while they know very well they are harmful, or they ban natural supplements saying they are harmful because they only want to sell chemical medicines. 

All the science in the world is ruled by illuminati that´s why scientific research cannot be blindly trusted, as it´s probably largely manipulated.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> I suppose they don´t care if it´s "true" or not, they just twist everything to suit their own aims, which are never beneficial to mankind. For example they make a big propaganda about vaccinations being beneficial, while they know very well they are harmful, or they ban natural supplements saying they are harmful because they only want to sell chemical medicines.
> 
> All the science in the world is ruled by illuminati that´s why scientific research cannot be blindly trusted, as it´s probably largely manipulated.


So you A), believe in the existence of the 'illuminati', and B), believe vaccines are harmful, something which has been shown beyond doubt to be false.

Wow.

You are absolutely deluded if you think there is some conspiracy theory that oversees all science and manipulates it with the intent of causing harm to people. That's proper tin-foil hat crap, and indicates a gross ignorance of how the scientific community works.

Do you really think the US, EU, Russia, China etc all work together to best work out how to poison people etc and somehow maintain zero leaks or whistleblowing from any scientist in the world?

What else do you think the illuminati is responsible for? Everything you don't like about the world? :roll


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

The "conspiracy theories" are just proven facts. The Rotschilds/Rockefelers are owners of most of the banks, corporations, media etc. There is a book in german from Michael Morris "Was sie nicht wissen sollen" which I recommend to read (if you can get it in your country). What is said about NWO is true, it IS their aim and they don´t have qualms admitting it themselves (http://amtruth.com/NWOquotes1) I don´t know if they want to destroy nature, but surely they aim for depopulation and enslaving the rest. The USA is behind and supports all the conflicts in the Middle East and Ukraine/Russia now. They don´t care about what is right, only about their own benefit and greed for money and power. After all this is the general algorithm by which capitalism works. Add to it most ordinary people are dishonest caring only about themselves and the whole system will run us over sooner or later. I believe the evil will win in the end on this planet, only a blind person can´t see where it´s going to. The resources are decreasing fast and the whole selfish machinery won´t stop either. The NWO is feasible, because people are easy manipulable and kind of moral **** just like the Illuminati, only they don´t have their power.

The Illuminati attempts may stumble on resistance at times, so they withdraw for a while (or even decades), or/and try more unsuspicious approach, trying to accustome people on the changes. And people like a blind sheep, besides greedy and rotten themselves will comply. In the end - no matter how long it takes - they will reach their goal. The EU us just a continuation of the nazi dream, for example.

You should also read something about Montsanto´s biological terorism, Transatlantic Treaty etc. And yes I do believe vaccination is harmful. Antibiotics can be live saving in some serious conditions but shouldn´t be prescribed randomly for common cold for example, because they build resistance and in the future they might stop working completely. IMO any progress or inovation in this world goes on costs of something else. If you take from somewhere, it will be missing on different place. We have now civilization, but it´s at the expense of ecology and unspoiled nature, every achievment is at expense of something else, so I don´t believe in any ultimate discovery/advancement in science. You cannot build paradise in a rotten world, simple. Every discovery is now just a meagre patch on the whole mess. Of what use are superdrugs if we lack fresh air and nature? This civilization is sick to the core. The only remedy is return to the nature but that won´t happen.

Btw I am not going to continue this discussion anymore, it wasn´t my aim to get entangled with you again (no offence ).


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> The "conspiracy theories" are just proven facts. The Rotschilds/Rockefelers are owners of most of the banks, corporations, media etc. There is a book in german from Michael Morris "Was sie nicht wissen sollen" which I recommend to read (if you can get it in your country). What is said about NWO is true, it IS their aim and they don´t have qualms admitting it themselves (http://amtruth.com/NWOquotes1) I don´t know if they want to destroy nature, but surely they aim for depopulation and enslaving the rest. The USA is behind and supports all the conflicts in the Middle East and Ukraine/Russia now. They don´t care about what is right, only about their own benefit and greed for money and power. After all this is the general algorithm by which capitalism works. Add to it most ordinary people are dishonest caring only about themselves and the whole system will run us over sooner or later. I believe the evil will win in the end on this planet, only a blind person can´t see where it´s going to. The resources are decreasing fast and the whole selfish machinery won´t stop either. The NWO is feasible, because people are easy manipulable and kind of moral **** just like the Illuminati, only they don´t have their power.
> 
> The Illuminati attempts may stumble on resistance at times, so they withdraw for a while (or even decades), or/and try more unsuspicious approach, trying to accustome people on the changes. And people like a blind sheep, besides greedy and rotten themselves will comply. In the end - no matter how long it takes - they will reach their goal. The EU us just a continuation of the nazi dream, for example.


Oh dear. When you start making statements like, "The EU us just a continuation of the nazi dream", then it's clear your "proven facts", can be easily discredited.



> You should also read something about Montsanto´s biological terorism, Transatlantic Treaty etc. And yes I do believe vaccination is harmful. Antibiotics can be live saving in some serious conditions but shouldn´t be prescribed randomly for common cold for example, because they build resistance and in the future they might stop working completely.


There is an issue with overuse of antibiotics, but there is no issue with vaccination, and choosing to not-vaccinate kids amounts to child abuse IMO. Claiming vaccinating is a conspiracy theory is as absurd as claiming we didn't land on the moon.



> IMO any progress or inovation in this world goes on costs of something else. If you take from somewhere, it will be missing on different place. We have now civilization, but it´s at the expense of ecology and unspoiled nature, every achievment is at expense of something else, so I don´t believe in any ultimate discovery/advancement in science. You cannot build paradise in a rotten world, simple. Every discovery is now just a meagre patch on the whole mess. Of what use are superdrugs if we lack fresh air and nature? This civilization is sick to the core. The only remedy is return to the nature but that won´t happen.
> 
> Btw I am not going to continue this discussion anymore, it wasn´t my aim to get entangled with you again (no offence ).


So basically you are anti-progress. Not all progress has negative consequences for other areas, and often the positive consequences outweigh the negative.

If you find how things are currently are unpleasant, then that's unfortunate for you. I'm pretty happy with how things are, but with room for improvement as always. I'm a cautious optimist about where we are in general going.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

bloodymary said:


> All the science in the world is ruled by illuminati that´s why scientific research cannot be blindly trusted, as it´s probably largely manipulated.


The "Illumunati" were supposed to be secret: I wonder how they failed so badly?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

bloodymary said:


> I suppose they don´t care if it´s "true" or not, they just twist everything to suit their own aims, which are never beneficial to mankind. For example they make a big propaganda about vaccinations being beneficial, while they know very well they are harmful, or they ban natural supplements saying they are harmful because they only want to sell chemical medicines.
> 
> All the science in the world is ruled by illuminati that´s why scientific research cannot be blindly trusted, as it´s probably largely manipulated.


I would just have a good laugh after reading this if it wasn't for the fact that there are children that are going to die needlessly because of people with similar ideas to yours.

How sad that there can't be a vaccine for lack of rational thought.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

The reason I don´t want to continue in this thread is I expected reactions like this, you´re just mocking what I said without having researched enough on this subject. Ha ha conspiracy theories. I could provide you with hundreds of links and arguments but that would be of no use, because it´s useless trying to discuss something with people who are biased a priori. By reading what you are saying it shows you know next to nothing about these things. If you did, you´d have to acknowledge they are just facts. Did I invent Monsanto, Rothschilds for god sake?? If you weren´t prejudiced and researched on it (a LOT of things to research and keep on connecting the strings), you could see easily what´s going on. But who doesn´t want to see just doesn´t. Keep being brainwashed with tv shows and mainstream propaganda. Ignorance is bliss.. it´s comfortable to think your wellbeing is in their interest.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

^ So their failure to remain 'secret' isn't an issue for you?


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

2. I agree, Intelligent Design and Creationism are both more speculation than anything else. 

4. Poor analogy

5. No, polygraphs aren't always accurate, but for a majority of people they are accurate. By comparing how it looks when someone's lying they test them by asking someone to lie to the test, then compare that to real questions' responses. 

7. We've already discovered that DNA contains memory.. whoever wrote this one has never studied any of the real science behind it and just goes based off what they 'heard'.

8. I think this one is speculative, but with mental health issues rising (or at least being more noticed), I don't think it's harmful to examine possible causes for this. There should just be more research.

9. I don't think anyone ever claimed Ancient Alien theories were science.
Most Ancient Alien theorists aren't saying that aliens built everything phenomenal in ancient times, or that all their advanced skills of the time came from aliens.

I find it hard to believe that no aliens have ever visited Earth, especially in ancient times when humans were too primitive to see it as anything other than 'magic' or 'gods'. If you've seen some of the stories and pictures from ancient times that were seen as religious, it raises some serious questions about where they got these ideas from.


I'll add

11. Someone already said Psychology
12. People calling things pseudo-science because they don't understand it or because they haven't done enough research to know about the topic.

And while pseudo-science is not actually science, it is sometimes (not usually) a stepping stone to real scientific discoveries that come later. Before Neurobiology we had Psychology to fill the gaps, and now psychology is becoming more and more irrelevant.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

BadGirl said:


> ^ So their failure to remain 'secret' isn't an issue for you?


They don´t need to be. They can afford to flaunt it open because they know the sheeps are too dumb to see. And the rest too powerless to do anything about it. Besides who says they are fully public about everything they do? They operate behind the scenes and their net is so wide and complicated that it´s not seen by a superficial observer.

I recommend everyone to study this subject if they are interested. If you aren´t there is no need to continue this discussion. If you are, you will find enough info on the internet and I don´t need explain you things.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

bloodymary said:


> All the science in the world is ruled by illuminati that´s why scientific research cannot be blindly trusted, as it´s probably largely manipulated.


And all Illuminati are controlled by the Jews! True fact dat, all you gotz to do is look on the internet and see that I'm right...


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> The reason I don´t want to continue in this thread is I expected reactions like this, you´re just mocking what I said without having researched enough on this subject. Ha ha conspiracy theories. I could provide you with hundreds of links and arguments but that would be of no use, because it´s useless trying to discuss something with people who are biased a priori. By reading what you are saying it shows you know next to nothing about these things. If you did, you´d have to acknowledge they are just facts. Did I invent Monsanto, Rothschilds for god sake?? If you weren´t prejudiced and researched on it (a LOT of things to research and keep on connecting the strings), you could see easily what´s going on. But who doesn´t want to see just doesn´t. Keep being brainwashed with tv shows and mainstream propaganda. Ignorance is bliss.. it´s comfortable to think your wellbeing is in their interest.


The irony of you, a religious defender, saying I'm brainwashed, a follower of mainstream propaganda, and that ignorance is bliss when I dismiss your wingnut theories is hilarious. :lol

As I say, when you state things like "The EU us just a continuation of the nazi dream", then it's clear what kind of person I'm dealing with. I don't feel like wasting my time dissecting your extremist views (which are all over the place), as you have already said you aren't interested in discussing them, which in itself speaks volumes.

Me dismissing your claims doesn't mean I know nothing about them. It means I know enough about them to know your a paranoid conspiracy theorist who hates the modern world.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Azazello said:


> And all Illuminati are controlled by the Jews! True fact dat, all you gotz to do is look on the internet and see that I'm right...


:lol


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sagacious said:


> 7. We've already discovered that DNA contains memory.. whoever wrote this one has never studied any of the real science behind it and just goes based off what they 'heard'.


Actually what they are saying is correct in the respect that DNA doesn't pass on traits such as skills and "innate knowledge". That's the pseudo-science they are referring to.



> 8. I think this one is speculative, but with mental health issues rising (or at least being more noticed), I don't think it's harmful to examine possible causes for this. There should just be more research.


You should study the real science behind this rather than going on what you heard. There is a large body of research and evidence to support the case that vaccinations don't cause autism.

Do you think man-made global warming is speculation as well?



> 9. I don't think anyone ever claimed Ancient Alien theories were science.
> Most Ancient Alien theorists aren't saying that aliens built everything phenomenal in ancient times, or that all their advanced skills of the time came from aliens.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that no aliens have ever visited Earth, especially in ancient times when humans were too primitive to see it as anything other than 'magic' or 'gods'. If you've seen some of the stories and pictures from ancient times that were seen as religious, it raises some serious questions about where they got these ideas from.


Watch this: http://ancientaliensdebunked.com/



> I'll add
> 
> 11. Someone already said Psychology
> 12. People calling things pseudo-science because they don't understand it or because they haven't done enough research to know about the topic.


Irony! :lol



> And while pseudo-science is not actually science, it is sometimes (not usually) a stepping stone to real scientific discoveries that come later. Before Neurobiology we had Psychology to fill the gaps, and now psychology is becoming more and more irrelevant.


What nonsense. The fact that new fields of science branch off from older fields doesn't mean the older fields are necessarily redundant. There is still a vast amount of relevant science that comes under the field of psychology.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> They don´t need to be. They can afford to flaunt it open because they know the sheeps are too dumb to see. And the rest too powerless to do anything about it. Besides who says they are fully public about everything they do? They operate behind the scenes and their net is so wide and complicated that it´s not seen by a superficial observer.
> 
> I recommend everyone to study this subject if they are interested. If you aren´t there is no need to continue this discussion. If you are, you will find enough info on the internet and I don´t need explain you things.


Yeah all the trooths are on teh interwebz. :roll

I recommend you learn how to assess what are credible sources.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh man. Intelligent Design is infuriating, but that's bc I'm an evolutionary biologist. 

For the people who think science is an evil...it's not. Are there bad scientists out there? Sure. But if they get caught lying or doing bad science, they are quickly discredited and occasionally their degrees are removed. There are also science companies that are out there to take your money. On the flip side, I don't think all non-science claims and ideas (like eating certain supplements or foods) are wrong. They may be misguided, but I think there are people out there with good intentions. 

There's good and bad on both sides. I would say that it's the individual's responsibility to sift through the crap...but to be honest I don't think a lot of people are capable or care enough to do that. No one has enough time to become an expert in everything. Sometimes people prefer to be brainwashed on certain topics. Everyone has to make choices at some point with minimal information. It's the people that make claims off of no info and deny scientific evidence that cause problems.

It's like the whole debate on GMOs. So many people freak out about them for the wrong reasons. They don't know the science behind GMOs and they confuse what a few companies (like Monsanto) are DOING with the technology with the technology itself. You don't hear much about golden rice or the research being done to help people in Africa grow more nutritious and drought resistant crops...or how scientists are banking DNA from heritage breed crops to maintain genetic diversity. You hear about big agricultural companies growing pesticide and herbicide resistant crops so they can use more chemicals and a few vocal crazies who think we will all start glowing. I think a lot less people would be upset with GMOs if they combined the technology with organic or at least sustainable farming practices.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

bloodymary said:


> They don´t need to be. They can afford to flaunt it open because they know the sheeps are too dumb to see. And the rest too powerless to do anything about it. Besides who says they are fully public about everything they do? They operate behind the scenes and their net is so wide and complicated that it´s not seen by a superficial observer.
> 
> I recommend everyone to study this subject if they are interested. If you aren´t there is no need to continue this discussion. If you are, you will find enough info on the internet and I don´t need explain you things.


How do you know so much about them?


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

The theories about dead rock stars living on islands are the most annoying.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Primitive Fish said:


> Oh man. Intelligent Design is infuriating, but that's bc I'm an evolutionary biologist.
> 
> For the people who think science is an evil...it's not. Are there bad scientists out there? Sure. But if they get caught lying or doing bad science, they are quickly discredited and occasionally their degrees are removed. There are also science companies that are out there to take your money. On the flip side, I don't think all non-science claims and ideas (like eating certain supplements or foods) are wrong. They may be misguided, but I think there are people out there with good intentions.
> 
> ...


I agree with the vast majority of this.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

TV and the media are CENSORED in a way to suit the establisment propaganda, internet is not (mainly at least). I didn´t say of course that everything what´s on internet is true, everyone needs critical thinking to separate the chaff from the wheat. The media have taught us to look down upon and refuse everything that isn´t in the line of what they want us to believe. That´s why people are scared of independent thinking from the fear they would appear foolish. If if were for UFOs only fine, but how can someone deny things like Monsanto is beyond me. 

If you think the politics is just and fair and the politicians sole interest is the welfare of people, you must be very naive. It´s only about getting to money and power. There is endless string of frauds and corupt politician affairs, and despite it the sheeps are electing them again and again (!). Just because it´s comfortable to believe the nice things they promise in the campains. And this politican is so charming and wellspoken and nice, he gave me a donut yeah. From my observation it´s incredible how shallow and naive people can be, even some whom you´d expect to be inteligent. 

Just like everything the elections are often being manipulated, by not including the parties they don´t like in the preellection surveys or on the lists and in any reports. On the contrary the „desired“ parties are heavily promoted in the media. 

Again my opinion is if you were genuinely interested in searching for the truth and objective realiy, you´d spend your time READING and investigation about the world and what´s going on. I personally read newpapers, magazines, books and the internet, BUT with employing my critical thinking of course. Rather than wasting my time in mocking people´s ideas in useless endless internet discussions. Useless because it´s mostly not about respectful healthy challenge, but about promoting your own opinion and disrespecting that someone else has a different one or a perspective on things. Some people just like to fight and push their own narrowminded beliefs on others, their sole aim is to provoke people and being condescending to everyone of a different opinion or worldview. I am not the one who is hateful here. I am not hating „modern world“, who says you have to be hateful just by seeing the reality objectively? Am I hateful if I witness someone stealing or lying?? I am not religious either, I don´t belong to any church, am not worshipping a deity or follow any rituals. All that is I am believing there is some universal intelligence because this world is intelligently created. Enough to be hated by Ugh1979 who obviously has a great hate for everyone who isn´t a militant narrowminded atheist. 

I am not going to contribute in this thread anymore for the above said reasons.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Carry on contributing please; many people want to understand. 
If you respond to people's specific points, they will listen to you especially if you can quote some checkable evidence.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Are you one of those who looks for triangles in everything and then claims "ILLUMINATI"?


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

bloodymary said:


> TV and the media are CENSORED in a way to suit the establisment propaganda, internet is not (mainly at least). I didn´t say of course that everything what´s on internet is true, everyone needs critical thinking to separate the chaff from the wheat. The media have taught us to look down upon and refuse everything that isn´t in the line of what they want us to believe. That´s why people are scared of independent thinking from the fear they would appear foolish. If if were for UFOs only fine, but how can someone deny things like Monsanto is beyond me.


It's your confusion of isolated cases which may well be legitimately 'bad', with saying _all _science/corporations are 'bad' that is my issue. It's the same with the media, there are a wide range of agendas, but it doesn't mean it's all 'bad'.

There is far more nonsense on the internet than is broadcast on TV, since the bar for quality media is far higher.

The 'they' you speak being some shadowy global power you call the 'Illuminati' is simply absurd, and clearly a sign of paranoia with you seeing links between many things you view as bad and thinking it all stems from one controlling source. In fact it's very like a religious line of thinking where everything can be traced back to either god if it's 'good' or the devil if it's 'bad'.

The world simply isn't as black and white as that. There are innumerable agents at play with different agendas, which all have their merits and issues.



> If you think the politics is just and fair and the politicians sole interest is the welfare of people, you must be very naive. It´s only about getting to money and power. There is endless string of frauds and corupt politician affairs, and despite it the sheeps are electing them again and again (!). Just because it´s comfortable to believe the nice things they promise in the campains. And this politican is so charming and wellspoken and nice, he gave me a donut yeah. From my observation it´s incredible how shallow and naive people can be, even some whom you´d expect to be inteligent.


It's incredible how you can't understand that just because some people do things which aren't desirable, you think they all do.

Saying every politician is a fraud and corrupt is simply delusional.



> Again my opinion is if you were genuinely interested in searching for the truth and objective realiy, you´d spend your time READING and investigation about the world and what´s going on. I personally read newpapers, magazines, books and the internet, BUT with employing my critical thinking of course. Rather than wasting my time in mocking people´s ideas in useless endless internet discussions.


I spend many hours a week reading as well, hence why I know I'm qualified to call you out on your extreme conspiracy theorist views. I align my opinions on complex subjects with people who have the necessary credentials to make them credible and trustworthy. It seems to me you don't have that quality control when it comes to your sources.



> Useless because it´s mostly not about respectful healthy challenge, but about promoting your own opinion and disrespecting that someone else has a different one or a perspective on things. Some people just like to fight and push their own narrowminded beliefs on others, their sole aim is to provoke people and being condescending to everyone of a different opinion or worldview.


You are confusing people disrespecting _your _views with them disrespecting _everyone's _views, which is a bit self centred. There are many people's view I respect on here.

I have numerous objectives when I post here. Debunking BS is just one of them.



> I am not the one who is hateful here. I am not hating „modern world", who says you have to be hateful just by seeing the reality objectively? Am I hateful if I witness someone stealing or lying?? I am not religious either, I don´t belong to any church, am not worshipping a deity or follow any rituals. All that is I am believing there is some universal intelligence because this world is intelligently created.


Well i've heard you vehemently defending religion before, hence why I said you were a religious defender.

Your belief that the universe was intelligently created is a position that is akin to a religious one in many ways of course, and it comes as no surprise you entertain such an opinion that is at odds with the majority of relevant science.

You have a strong anti-science sentiment, and for some reason seem to think you know better despite not being remotely qualified and lacking any credible counter-argument.



> Enough to be hated by Ugh1979 who obviously has a great hate for everyone who isn´t a militant narrowminded atheist.


I don't hate you. In fact I find you quite entertaining.  I love debating people like you as it serves one of my objectives.

It's always funny to see the old, "you don't believe my unsubstantiated opinions so therefore you are narrowminded", accusation being trotted out. :roll

I'm open to everything that can be substantiated as I have a certain level of quality control over my beliefs.



> I am not going to contribute in this thread anymore for the above said reasons.


Yeah you keep saying that, yet here you are again.


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

THATS RIDICULOUS. the future of science lies in quantum mechanics, reconciling both the quantum theory and the laws of relativity is a hot topic in science RIGHT NOW. and may give us a clue on things such as dark energy and dark matter. You wanna talk about voodoo physics then you need to look at string theory.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

madworld101 said:


> THATS RIDICULOUS. the future of science lies in quantum mechanics, reconciling both the quantum theory and the laws of relativity is a hot topic in science RIGHT NOW. and may give us a clue on things such as dark energy and dark matter. You wanna talk about voodoo physics then you need to look at string theory.


What's ridiculous?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

madworld101 said:


> THATS RIDICULOUS. the future of science lies in quantum mechanics, reconciling both the quantum theory and the laws of relativity is a hot topic in science RIGHT NOW. and may give us a clue on things such as dark energy and dark matter. You wanna talk about voodoo physics then you need to look at string theory.


 In the meantime, I can flush the toilet and the darn thing works. That's all I care about.


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> In the meantime, I can flush the toilet and the darn thing works. That's all I care about.


Ok ?


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

ugh1979 said:


> What's ridiculous?


OP things quantum mechanics is a waste of time lool. How much you wanna bet he cant even explain what it is without using google.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

madworld101 said:


> Ok ?


 No.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

madworld101 said:


> OP things quantum mechanics is a waste of time lool. How much you wanna bet he cant even explain what it is without using google.


Where does it say that?

I see a part calling quantum mysticism pseudo-science (since it is), but not quantum mechanics.


----------

